# Nutrafin Cycle...



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Okay, so I went to the pet store today after doing an exhausting search for some form of ammonia to start cycling my tank. Couldn't find ammonia anywhere...and I mean anywhere. So I found this stuff called Nutrafin Cycle that claims to "Immediately Establish Safe Biological Aquarium Environent" and "Allows Immediate Introduction of Fish".

The back reads: Nutrafin Cycle is a responsive biological aquarium supplement that ensures that all aquariums are immediately inoculated with a powerful team of beneficial bacteria, providing a safe biological habitat for your fish. These highly effective micro-organisms will create a biological flora that quickly metabolizes lethal ammonia and nitrite. 

It advertises that it is a new proven to work formula.

My question is: *do you guys think this will work? Has anyone ever used it before?*

The fish guy at the pet store, who seemed to know a lot about fish (surprising, I know), said that this is the only chemical product he knows that actually works. He said most others don't do anything.

Hmmm...I'm desperate to cycle my tank and I can't find the ammonia to do so.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard mixed reactions about stuff like this. Some swear by it and others say it's no good.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I've read a bunch of mixed reviews on it as well but they're all about the previous version of it. Apparently they have a new formula that has been proven to work. 

My question is, if I try to use it, is it supposed to cycle my tank all by itself? Without the introduction of ammonia?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you have a test kit to monitor any progress? Also, are you using it on a tank currently uninhabited? 

If you answered YES* to both, I think you should go ahead and try the product, unless someone on here can give a more definite answer through personal experience. Maybe I'm too impatient.

EDIT* - lol.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you mean if I answer yes to both?

I'm getting a test kit tomorrow and the tank will be uninhabited until the cycle is complete. I got the product for free (he said I should try it and if it works to promise I'll buy from them again, haha.) So I see no harm in trying it. Right?

I hope someone has more information on this stuff, maybe even personal experience.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the catch, haha. And, yeah, no harm in trying since you've got nothing to lose. :>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I see no harm in trying it if there are no fish in there.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I just need to get the test kit, gravel, decorations, etc. Then I'll test it out.

Still waiting for responses from anyone who knows anything about the product.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never used it but I have never heard anything good about any of those products. The best way to introduce ammonia is to introduce ammonia. Go to the dollar store and get pure ammonia with no additives, fragrances, or soaps and add a little each day.


It can't hurt to try but I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Well if he offered it free, might as well go for it, and then you'll be one of our sources for this. I've also heard very mixed reviews... let's see how it goes.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think I might try it seeing as I CAN'T find proper ammonia anywhere.  I tried literally everywhere. Home depot, lowes, publix, walmart, dollar store, etc. Everything I find has either detergent or surfactants in it. 

I got some from the dollar store today because the front blatantly says "Ammonia hydroxide + Water (No additives." But of course a quick glance over the ingredients sections unveiled surfactant. 

I can't find ittt!


----------

